# Just Picked Up a Used Honda HS720 AS...



## CruizinLG (Oct 5, 2021)

I have a 2-Stage Ariens SB on order, but since I'm worried about when it will arrive, I decided to pick up a used Honda single stage SB off of CL in case the snow arrives first. 
The Honda is in very good condition and starts easily (love the Honda engines!) but I did notice a couple of issues after I got it home. I'm hoping someone with experience with this model might be able to point me in the right direction...

The 2 levers that adjust the deflector chute (up/down and left/right) are a bit difficult to move - I don't know if that's typical for this model or if there is some adjustment or lubrication I can do to help with that aspect.

Also - I noticed while I had it running, the chute was rotating from right to left by itself, despite the fact that the lever was locked into the furthest right position.

The guy that I bought it from didn't have the manual. Although I found the manual online, I didn't see anything that addressed either concern. I need to change the oil and thought I'd work on the chute issues at the same time. I'd appreciate any help from someone familiar with this machine - cheers!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

yes, lubrication
chute keepers are adjustable.


----------



## ZTMAN (Jan 11, 2018)

I bought the same model machine last year, just to store at my dad's home so I do not have to drag my single stage over to his home to do his walks.
Had the same issue with the chute. Lubed it up, changed the oil and plug. GTG


----------



## CruizinLG (Oct 5, 2021)

Thanks for the replies. 
I had a chance to work on the unit yesterday; changed the oil and spark plug and discovered a couple of things related to the chute control; the plastic case that provides the indexing for the right ~ left chute control was cracked, and the 'Control Rod' was sitting lower than it should be. Since it wasn't being held tight against the notched chute case, the vibrations when the unit is running is allowing the handle to creep out of position. 

I lifted the control rod up higher and that provided better (positive) movement for the Chute Handle, but I don't know what is responsible for keeping that control rod in the higher position where it does a better job of locking into the Chute Case indexing. Just in case the cracked chute case is allowing that control rod to slip lower, I went ahead and ordered a replacement (front & rear case parts).....but I'm not overly confident that's the only reason for the "self-moving" chute.


----------



## CruizinLG (Oct 5, 2021)

*UPDATE*
The issue with the 'self-moving' chute deflector was, in fact, the plastic 'Chute Case' after all. I wasn't convinced until I received the new/replacement Chute Case and removed the old one just now.....and I didn't realized how badly damaged the plastic case was, until I removed it. 

Attached are 2 pictures; the first shows the crack in the case that I could see when standing behind the machine. The second picture shows the large area that must have broken off at some point prior to my purchase. It's on the bottom and out of view, which is why this wasn't so obvious to me earlier. 
The control rod sits in a 'socket' that holds the rod higher and securely. Without this socket, the rod was slipping down and preventing the adjustment lever from being held tightly in-place. The new Chute Case keeps everything in the correct position now. 

The only thing that still bugs me a bit, is the up/down chute defector is still difficult to move, especially in the downward direction. I'm guessing the steel cable isn't sliding smoothly through the cable assembly. I'm not positive that my suspicions are correct, but if that is the issue, I'm not sure how to correct it or lubricate the internals of that cable. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

You can try something like PB blaster spray and let it sit then spray again, it might be enough to free it up. It could be rusted/dirty at the ends.
I would take it off and sit it in a pail of Evapo-rust for a day or so.
Or, buy a new cable?


----------



## CruizinLG (Oct 5, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> You can try something like PB blaster spray and let it sit then spray again, it might be enough to free it up. It could be rusted/dirty at the ends.
> I would take it off and sit it in a pail of Evapo-rust for a day or so.
> Or, buy a new cable?


Thanks Ed!

I didn't look up the cost of a new cable before I posted my question. But it's not that expensive....and sometimes it's just quicker and easier to use a new part rather than futz with a part that doesn't want to be fixed. So I think I'll order up a new cable and just replace it......and hope that resolves the issue. 

My new Ariens Platinum 24 is scheduled to be delivered next Wednesday, so I only ended up needing the Honda for one snow event (only 5") but it worked well, other than the chute issues. I did experience the same build-up of snow on the wheels that others have complained about. I'm not sure why....? I previously had 3 different single stage Toro units which had similar wheels, but I don't remember snow building up on those wheels.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

CruizinLG said:


> Thanks Ed!
> 
> I didn't look up the cost of a new cable before I posted my question. But it's not that expensive....and sometimes it's just quicker and easier to use a new part rather than futz with a part that doesn't want to be fixed. So I think I'll order up a new cable and just replace it......and hope that resolves the issue.
> 
> My new Ariens Platinum 24 is scheduled to be delivered next Wednesday, so I only ended up needing the Honda for one snow event (only 5") but it worked well, other than the chute issues. I did experience the same build-up of snow on the wheels that others have complained about. I'm not sure why....? I previously had 3 different single stage Toro units which had similar wheels, but I don't remember snow building up on those wheels.


If you have a can I would try the PB blaster first?
You don't see any big crimps in the cable?
Might just need a little lube. 
Stuff like that should be done when servicing once and a while, for a new one too. Part of maintenance.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

These work pretty good on lots of different cables with a can of your preferred aerosol lube.
Amazon.com: Motion Pro 08-0182 Cable Luber : Automotive


----------



## CruizinLG (Oct 5, 2021)

Thanks Ed & Grunt. I'll try the lube option first before I order a replacement cable after all.


----------



## CruizinLG (Oct 5, 2021)

Thanks again guys - I ended up lubricating the cable and it's working much better. My new Ariens Platinum 24 was delivered today, but I'm planning to keep the Honda for the smaller snow events.


----------



## Cruzer (4 mo ago)

how did you replace this plastic case , in my case it is not coming out after removed two 10mm bolts which fasten to the lower metal frame. The steel rod is seated inside the plastic case hole and not letting me to remove the back case, did you remove the bolt that connects lever handle to rod? Could you elaborate your steps for removing ? Thanks

lol looks like Honda used cheap quality plastic casing for this chute lever since it broke for me as well , last year I was holding lever one hand while operating and ordered this part ( comes front and back set for $89 + tax in Canada, rip off for this plastic).














CruizinLG said:


> *UPDATE*
> The issue with the 'self-moving' chute deflector was, in fact, the plastic 'Chute Case' after all. I wasn't convinced until I received the new/replacement Chute Case and removed the old one just now.....and I didn't realized how badly damaged the plastic case was, until I removed it.
> 
> Attached are 2 pictures; the first shows the crack in the case that I could see when standing behind the machine. The second picture shows the large area that must have broken off at some point prior to my purchase. It's on the bottom and out of view, which is why this wasn't so obvious to me earlier.
> ...


----------

